# feeling under the weather



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, so not really adoption related but am feeling so under the weather, I have a cold and really bad back due to having a cold and dh at work so can't sit and moan to him.  But on the plus side I get to sit here and watch tv all day even though I still check emails constantly haha.  So how is everyone feeling, sorry if I have posted and shouldn't be but having a time out as prob have a cold due to stress so gonna just plan on getting better before stress starts again on monday.

hugs to all that are feeling under the weather at the moment


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi hopeful snap i feel like pants aching allover feel dizzy and i defo put it down to the stress of home study. It's been a really stressful week after our visit on Tuesday. One of our refs were visited this week and i'm shocked at some the questions sw asked, after our ref told us what had been said.
Anyway hope you feel better soon


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Snap I feel rubbish too, hav pe had a cough for 3 weeks now and a blocked/runny nose and there is no sign of it getting better    If this Carrys on for another week then I may have to visit the gp, don't know how much more of little sleep I can take   


Hope you get better soon xxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

I too have been feeling rotten, when I was hallucinating and had the temp shakes thought I was dying!!!
. If it makes you feel better I am a childrens nurse and over the last 3 weeks there are nasty viruses circulating, mainly related to the season and the warmer wetter weather. 
My recommendations would be drink plenty fluids get lots of rest make sure eating healthy and take additional vitamins and minerals. I find the fizzy vitamins, with extra vit c in perks you up!! Make sure you get relaxation time too x
If it persist see your gp, they will only prescribe antibiotics if they think it a bacterial infection.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Macgyver I would suggest Vicks on chest, or maybe an olbas oil on a tissue inside your pillow. There are some good decongestants out there too.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Phinie thats good to know as I know no one with a cold yet but am sure within the next few days I will have been happy sharing my rotten virus lol. And have the vitamins to hand.

Macgyver I am seriously contemplating the docs tomorrow as I always get a chest infection after the cold, hope you feel better soon though.

do dreams come true get well soon,  lets just all destress over the weekend and be fighting fit for Monday

xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

ugh, feel your pain. i've had a cough for a week, its sooooooo annoying. i can usually run with a head cold but this one is zapping all my strength and i haven't exercised for a week. nor could i be arsed to cook so sent mr c to KFC tonight...

the worst thing is poor master c has got it now too so i feel really bad about that   he had a croup cough last night and was up three or four times crying, poor little boy. although he's been full of beans today, you wouldn't even know he's poorly other than the cough.

macgyver, try a night formula cough medicine, they're pretty good for knocking you out


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We've all been poorly too.  I blame a combination of stress and poor diet tbh.  We've been having our kitchen redone and our usual healthy food intake has been replaced with pre-booked microwaved crap and the occasional take out.  Normally we're all quite a resistant bunch, but this one's even knocked Wyxling for six a bit and that's pretty much unheard of!

Hope everyone starts to feel better soon.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I sympathise!  Since BB started nursery we've all been ill, the other week I was so dizzy with a nasty cold and cough and had to lie down and keep my eyes closed! Felt just awful and I can't seem to shake off the cough.    So fed up feeling pants!


----------

